# judge project on ebay



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

There is a 69 judge project on ebay, kinda rough but can be restored. Might be worth looking into if anybody is lookin to get dirty.

ebay#250984749329


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the vandals should be shot for doing that to that car....would have been a nice foundation but now needs a whole new shell.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man, I don't know if I've EVER seen such an unloved GTO. That car is an absolute mess, and a huge money pit. Someone will restore it, though. It has manual steering but power brakes.....kinda strange. You can tell that even before it was vandalized that it had been left to rot for decades.


----------



## 40lutzag (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought a GTO om Ebay today. It was a green one thats been sitting for years. Looks like it needs help.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that will be the most expensive front drivers side panel anyone every bought


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't all Judges get the rear spoiler and hood tach? Looks like a whole lot of work and money.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MickeyKelley said:


> Didn't all Judges get the rear spoiler and hood tach? Looks like a whole lot of work and money.


spoiler yes, hood tach ,,,,,,, no.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those pics are nearly 5 years old with the exception of the cowl tag. It will be in even worse shape now. Poor thing was raped and had its balls cut off. What they buyer is getting for the money is a series of numbers. Not much judge like left other than a decal or 2 and the stripes. It will take more to get that car back to life than what it will be worth for a long, long time. If those numbers mean that much to someone with tons of cash to them its nothing, to the average guy, not worth the money, the time, and aggravation. Someone made a nice pile of cash stripping it down and piece mealing it.

If someone does get it to restore it, there will be less official Judge parts on it than there is now. An authentic Judge with non Judge parts cloned back to a Judge. Its all a numbers game.


----------

